
The Geeks Behind Obama's Web Strategy - robg
http://www.boston.com/news/politics/2008/articles/2009/01/08/the_geeks_behind_obamas_web_strategy/?page=full
======
Darmani
One thing that stood out for me was how they called Obama of 2007 "long-shot."
It seems that we must always romanticize our next leader before inauguration,
portray them as a valiant crusader who, against all odds, triumphed over
obscurity and other obstacles, to arrive at a position where he could deliver
us from the immoral and evil doings of the incumbent. Yes, even for Bush that
happened: <http://www.snopes.com/glurge/bushpray.asp>

Now, let's all forget that Obama was relatively well-known even before his
campaign (I saw an MSNBC article on him way back in 2006), and drown ourselves
in optimism.

~~~
dmix
I know too many people who believe Obama's the best thing to happen to the USA
in the last few decades. But aren't familiar with his positions.

Rhetoric and personality go a long way in politics. Well before ability.

Either way, his intelligence and tech-saavy are a plus.

